# Nashua NH Police Test.



## boysetsfire888 (Nov 1, 2007)

I am going to be taking the Nashua NH police test this Saturday the 12th and I was wondering if anyone who already took it had any tips for me. In the test we take the written and physical all in the same day so should I dress nicely for the written part and have a change of clothes for the physical part? Or should I just go to the test in the clothes I would do the physical test in? Also any general tips on getting noticed? 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------

